# anybody know these guys?



## jadean (Apr 21, 2012)

True freedom supplements? Any reviews good or bad about this website?


----------



## jadean (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## colochine (Apr 22, 2012)

Just looks like another online supp shop. I'd either go with orbit or IML over them. I have personally never heard of them i just googled them and looked at their site.


----------



## girpy (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like they are similar to orbitnutrition, never used them before but I would say unless the price is much better go with Orbit. They are top notch with quick shipping and great prices, plus every couple orders I get some freebies


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 23, 2012)

Orbit for sure.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 23, 2012)

Sponsor that has an impeccable reputation or some fly by night internet site; seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Doodlemd (Apr 29, 2012)

*True freedom rocks!!*



jadean said:


> True freedom supplements? Any reviews good or bad about this website?




This site is definitely a hidden "GEM" in the prohormone world. Best Prices on the bet. Fast Shipping. Plenty of Original/Discontinued products. 

Their site malfuctioned and overcharged me for a product and they were easy to get a hold of ( by telephone) and corrected the issue within minutes of my order being placed. These guys are extremely professional. Give them a shot you won't be dissappointed!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm I just can't seem to order from other sites, when i already know my stuff from Orbit orders arrive so quick and they have a huge inventory oh ph's. Got to learn by trial and error I guess, but I'll stick with what's been working!


----------



## vulcan22 (Oct 12, 2012)

I emailed them about a product to see when they would have it back in stock and never heard back from them.  Fortunately for me their incompetence saved me some money as I have a friend who ordered from them and the stuff he got was bunk.  He had used the same stuff before with great results,but got it from a different website.


----------



## jimbeam83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought two supplements from them and thought maybe it was just me, not the supplements.  But finally a review that sheds some light on these turds.  Never buying from them again!!!


----------



## bigswole30 (Oct 13, 2012)

I would definitely stick with sites such as Orbit or IML. Many of the products on the True Freedom site were discontinued years ago. That alone makes me a little suspicious.


----------

